# No Trailing Necessary..



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 11, 2009)

6:28

DRT

Nanny Goat

No bait. 

Sat against a pine on an old logging road where deer have been known to cross.

She got tired of smelling me and was about to blow. She looked at me and turned back around, but didn't have the chance to run.






Kinda graphic..it was the only shot she presented.


----------



## Andy (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice job!! An added bonus, you didn't mess up any meat.
CONGRATS!!

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2009)

:shock: 

Nice job man!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 12, 2009)

sick lookin headshot. what kind of riffle you got there?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty damn close to splittin her between the eyes. Nice shot - and that's the best shot to get more meat!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2009)

Gun is a Weatherby .270 with 150 grain Core Lokt bullet. The doe was at 52 yards.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jwengerd (Oct 12, 2009)

good shot. I can honestly say I have never seen any pictures of somone shooting a deer in the head lol very cool pictures!


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 12, 2009)

SON OF A ------ THAT PIC SHOULD BE R RATED :LOL2: :LOL2: NICE SHOT MAN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 12, 2009)

ethical shot


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 12, 2009)

Dude... that is seriously gnarly. :shock: 

Several years ago, I shot a spike in the base of the skull @ 20 yards with a .270 and a 110gr Hornady VMax bullet.

@20 yards, the bullet did not exit. There was so much energy impacting the back of his head, he turned a complete somersault.


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

I shot a wild boar like that by accident. It was chasing me and I panicked! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2009)

WoW nice shot! But a lil warning next time!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> WoW nice shot! But a lil warning next time!!



No way! If he said "Graphic Pic" in the title, everyone would click on it! :LOL2:


----------



## dneaster3 (Oct 28, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> WoW nice shot! But a lil warning next time!!



Warning? No way, instead make sure its an HD quality pic next time! 8)


----------



## Okielawman28 (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, well at least it did not suffer.

I fill a doe tag every year myself, and last year I shot one in the throught,, I'll see if I can find the pics some place. Looks kinda similar.

Chris


----------

